# [FVWM-Crystal] La résurection

## Dominique_71

Dernière version de FVWM-Crystal : 3.4.1

FVWM est un des plus vieux gestionnaires de fenêtres sous GNU/Linux. La configuration de base est plutôt spartiate. Il a donné naissance à plusieurs configurations avancées: FVWM-Themes est très puissant mais si complexe que je n'ai jamais réussis à en faire quelque chose d'utilisable, FVWM-Crystal est puissant tout en étant facile à utiliser, avec par exemple un menu des applications qui respecte les catégories additionnelles de la norme freedesktop. Il y a aussi FVWM-Nightshade, un projet récent, pas aussi avancé que FVWM-Crystal, mais prometteur.

Mon premier PC décent fut un Amiga 2000. Simple, rapide, stable   :Cool:  . Sous Linux, j'ai essayé à peu près tous les gestionnaires de fenêtres, de Gnome qui ne m'a jamais permis de configurer correctement un truc aussi simple que le focus de la souris à kde qui, bien que proposant des options plus avancées que Gnome se révèle à l'usage et pour moi, à peine plus convaincant sur ce point. en passant par Fluxbox et xfce, j'en suis arrivé à FVWM_Crystal   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il propose des fonctions uniques comme le contrôle direct de certains lecteurs multimédia avec gestion des listes de lectures. De fil en aiguille, j'en suis arrivé à faire mes premières contributions à FVWM-Crystal, des contrôles pour l'alsamixer, alsaplayer et mplayer. Aujourd'hui, j'en suis l'administrateur.

Tout cela pour dire qu'après plusieurs années sans nouveau développement, je viens de faire deux nouvelles versions et qu'une troisième est en préparation. En plus des habituels corrections de bogues, ces versions contiennent leur lot de nouveautés.

Pour ne citer que la principale, la fonction Fullscreen qui permet de mettre en mode plein écran à peu près n'importe quelle application (un peu comme F11 avec firefox) a été étendue pour permettre de naviguer entre les différentes applications plein écran d'une page de bureau et cette page.

C'est une nouvelle façon d'utiliser l'espace du bureau (qui existait déjà avec l'Amiga OS dont c'était une des caractéristiques majeures, mais sous X, c'est nouveau) qui est complémentaire des pages de bureau multiples. FVWM est réellement étonnant, j'ai commencé à ré-écrire ces fonctions comme un clin d'oeil à l'Amiga, et au final Fvwm-Crystal propose le meilleur des deux systèmes de navigation en même temps.   :Cool: 

Lors de la ré-écriture de ces fonctions, FVWM m'a complètement bluffé. Je n'aurais pas cru que cela puisse fonctionner aussi bien avant de l'avoir vu. J'ai aussi compris à quel point FVWM n'est pas un gestionnaire de fenêtres comme les autres, c'est en même temps un véritable toolkit pour la Xlib dont les éléments ne demandent qu'à être combinés entre eux et avec les commandes disponibles dans le système.

Le mode slave de mplayer est aussi étonnant. Une fois mis en place, il a été facile de lui ajouter des fonctions comme la lecture et la capture des sources DVB.

Il y a aussi maintenant un véritable interface pour choisir les polices de caractères de Fvwm-Crystal. A la différence des anciens interfaces type Fvwm-themes qui utilisent les core fonts de X (ces trucs avec plein de -*- dans le nom), celui-ci utilise xft et est de ce fait beaucoup plus facile à utiliser. Il permet bien sur de visualiser les polices, d'éditer l'exemple, de le sauver, et de le restaurer à sa valeur initiale.

Maintenant, la grande question est de savoir ce que ces projets vont devenir avec wayland qui arrive. En attendant, nous pouvons toujours en profiter, c'est sur sourcefoge: FVWM-Crystal  :Rolling Eyes:  et pour un ebuild à jour, c'est ici. Update: 3.2.3 est dans portage.

J'essaie de garder le svn aussi stable et cohérent que possible (c'est mon bureau de tous les jours et j'en ai besoin), Le live ebuild peut être installé avec layman (layman -a pro-audio) ou téléchargé depuis cette page.

La version en préparation contiendra entre autre deux nouvelles recettes (thème de Fvwm-Crystal) particulièrement adaptées aux écrans larges actuels. Il me reste quelques petits trucs à peaufiner, mais ces deux recettes y sont déjà. Update : cette version est publiée.Last edited by Dominique_71 on Wed Jan 06, 2016 4:25 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est le grand retour de Dominique_71 dans le sous-forum francophone   :Cool: 

Merci pour cette description d'un projet très intéressant !

----------

## Dominique_71

De rien, c'est un projet qui me tient à coeur.

J'oubliais Thunar dans les nouveautés, Il peut être utilisé comme gestionnaire de bureau, c'est-à-dire comme gestionnaire des icônes supplémentaires du bureau. Contrairement à Nautilus et ROX-Filer qui étaient déjà supportés et qui gèrent eux-mêmes ces icônes, avec Thunar c'est FVWM-Crystal qui les gère. Chaque icône correspond à une partition présente dans le système, et un clic dessus lance Thunar. Il y a aussi une icône pour $HOME et une pour Root.

Autre particularité de ces icônes, elles viennent d'un vieux thème Amiga et comme les icônes originales, leur image change quand elles ont le focus.

----------

## Enlight

Salut Dominique,

Comme tu le sais sûrement, e16 est un fork de fvwm et du coup, pas mal des choses applicables à fvwm sont également valables pour e16. Et comme il se trouve que j'ai moi aussi un vieux thème à dépoussiérer, j'aimerais bien que tu m'en dises un peu plus sur les fonctionnalités de thunar dont tu viens de parler stp.

----------

## Dominique_71

Thunar est le gestionnaire de fichier de xfce. http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/start

Il est léger et rapide, mais incorpore quand même des fonctions comme les types mime (configurables depuis le menu contextuel   :Cool:  ).  Le plus simple est de l'essayer pour voir s'il te convient. 

Dans le cadre de son intégration dans FVWM-Crystal, les icônes sur le bureau sont gérées par FVWM-Crystal. C'est une config spéciale car les icônes viennent d'un thème Amiga, et j'ai voulu que comme dans l'Amiga, les images des icônes changent quand elles ont le focus. Ce sont en fait des boutons fvwm. Voir le fichier apps/Thunar.

L'icône pour $HOME est crée en premier, puis / et les autres partitions. Pour trouver les partitions, je turlupine /proc/mounts avec gawk et sort.

Au démarrage, FVWM-Crystal contrôle que $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs existe (fichier de config localisé des répertoires XDG utilisateur) et le crée si besoin, de même que les variables d'environnement correspondant. Je suis en train de voir comment rajouter les icônes pour ces répertoires entre celles de $HOME et celles des autres répertoires. J'ai déjà ces icônes, il reste maintenant le plus gros du boulôt: créer de joiles images doubles.

Pour le moment, la seule action assignée à ces icônes est de lancer Thunar, mais il sera facile de rajouter d'autres actions pour les autres boutons de la souris ainsi que des préférences comme choisir le gestionnaire de fichier.

J'ai comparé ces fonctions avec les fonctions correspondantes de minimoids sur Box-Look.org. Il utilise un FvwmScript super compliqué, qui de plus nécessite udisks, et donc polkit. Jamais je ne rajouterai une dépendance aussi controversée, non nécessaire dans la plupart des systèmes et aussi idiote que polkit à Fvwm-Crystal.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bonjour Dominique_71,

Juste par curiosité, comment gères-tu le montage des périphériques USB ? Via script ou Thunar ?

J'ai téléchargé l'archive mais je suis loin d'avoir eu assez de temps pour décortiquer les fichiers de config et les scripts.

Merci d'avance,

Fab.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Bonjour Dominique_71,
> 
> Juste par curiosité, comment gères-tu le montage des périphériques USB ? Via script ou Thunar ?
> 
> J'ai téléchargé l'archive mais je suis loin d'avoir eu assez de temps pour décortiquer les fichiers de config et les scripts.
> ...

 

Thunar est un gestionnaire de fichier et rien d'autre. C'est aussi pour ça qu'il est rapide.

Je laisse cela à l'utilisateur. Il y a tellement de possibilités sous linux et je ne souhaite pas que FVWM-Crystal interfère avec le système. 

Mes périphériques USB sont présent dans la fstab et ils sont montés au démarrage. S'ils sont pas présents au démarrage, un simple mount comme utilisateur suffit à le faire au point de montage souhaité. Comme j'ai toujours une console ouverte, ce n'est pas un problème.

Autrement, pmount et pmount-gui sont très pratique pour monter tout ce qui est usb et firewire et qui n'est pas configuré dans la fstab. Il y a un ebuild pour pmount-gui dans l'overlay pro-audio.

Pour les CD/DVD, uam s'en occupe sans que je n'aie rien eu d'autre à faire que de le configurer.

----------

## Dominique_71

uam c'est pour l'usb aussi. Je sais plus pourquoi je l'ai installé. Tant que ça marche. Pour le CD/DVD, c'est autofs.

----------

## Dominique_71

Je viens aussi de voir que Thunar permet de monter et démonter les CD/DVD d'un simple clic à côté de leurs icônes dans la colonne de gauche.

----------

## Enlight

Oh ok, merci pour la réponse, en fait j'avais cru que tu disais que Thunar pouvait gérer des icones de bureau comme rox.

Question subsidiairev sachant que fvwm embarque désormais un interpréteur perl, pourquoi ne pas coder en perl au lieu de lancer des scripts shell?

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oh ok, merci pour la réponse, en fait j'avais cru que tu disais que Thunar pouvait gérer des icones de bureau comme rox.

 

Non, elle sont gérée par FVWM-Crystal. Je viens de rajouter un menu de préférence sur l'icône de $ḦOME (dans le svn). Il est maintenant possible de choisir si l'on veut ou non les répertoires XDG et les partitions.

En faisant cela, je suis tombé sur un bug de FVWM qui refuse de tuer avec KillModule des boutons avec des caractères non ascii dans leur nom (les boutons sont localisés), par contre ça marche avec un binding sur le bouton. Donc j'ai introduit un binding pour les fermer, ainsi il n'est pas bécessaire de redémarrer FVWM pour faire disparaître ces icônes. Elles sont en fait des boutons.

Pendant que j'y était et comme Thunar ne propose pas de shell, j'ai rajouté un autre binding pour lancer mc.

J'ai aussi changé les icônes des répertoires XDG pour mieux les différencier des icônes des partitions.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Question subsidiairev sachant que fvwm embarque désormais un interpréteur perl, pourquoi ne pas coder en perl au lieu de lancer des scripts shell?

 

Je connais rien à perl. De plus, quitte à apprendre un autre langage de script que bash, je préfère me mettre à python car il y a du python dans FVWM-Crystal. Enfin, quitte à apprendre un autre langage tout cours, je préfèrerais apprendre le C/C++ pour pouvoir me lancer dans la programmation audio temps réel, mais je n'ai jamais réussis à trouver le temps.

De plus, quand tu fais des PipeRead, le problème principal est le quoting. ça m'est même arrivé, à cause du quoting, qu'une fonction fonctionne dans ma tour et pas dans le portable du gamin, tous les deux en gentoo avec le même shell. C'est pour cela que parfois je préfère combiner deux ou trois commandes plutôt que d'utiliser une seule commande avec un quoting d'enfer. J'ai aussi commencé à utiliser gwak à la place de sed.

Ah oui, j'ai aussi fixé Fvwm-Expose. Le Raise ne permet pas de synchroniser cette fonction. Pour cela, Il faut un tout petit sleep et la décomposer en deux fonctions. Sortir le Raise du PipeRead permet de la rendre un tout tout petit peu plus rapide, et pour qu'elle ne flache pas avec la souris, il faut utiliser un seul colorset. C'est aussi dans le svn.

----------

## Dominique_71

J'ai complétement réécrit les icônes de Thunar. J'ai finalement compris comment faire des boutons avec deux images sans les icônifier.   :Laughing:  C'est même possible d'en mettre 3. 

Cela donne un code plus simple, plus stable et plus rapide qui s'intègre beaucoup mieux dans FVWM. Et comme Thunar ne propose pas de shell, j'ai rajouté un binding qui lance une console avec mc.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bha moi qui cherchait un bureau léger et pas usine à gaz. Je vais tester ! Merci !

Et bonne chance pour le développement !  :Wink: 

----------

## Sibwara

Haaaa ça fait plaisir à entendre de voir que quelqu'un s'occupe aussi passionément de fvwm-crystal, je l'utilise depuis longtemps.

Avant sur Ubuntu, depuis peu sur mon pentoo et c'est génial même si j'ai encore quelques difficultés pour régler certaines choses dans ma recette, je l'améliore régulièrement.

Tu devrais traiter sur l'irc freenode fvwm-crystal, en général on est 3 ^^

Merci pour ton boulot en tout cas

----------

## Dominique_71

Le dernière fois que j'ai essayé irc, il n'y avait personne. J'en avais conclut que c'était mort. A voir.

Autrement, j'ai découvert, et corrigé, un bug amusant. Lors d'une première installation de Crystal avec 3.1.12, la recette est chargée 2 fois. Fvwm n'aime pas vraiment ça   :Laughing:  , ce qui provoque des messages d'erreurs sur stderr et l'horloge qui n'est pas dans son bouton. Dés que l'utilisateur à choisi une recette et redémarré Crystal, tout rentre dans l'ordre.

----------

## Dominique_71

3.2.0 est sorti. Cette nouvelle version aurait dû juste fixer des bogues, mais en court de route, il y a eu beaucoup de nouveautés.  L'évolution du gestionnaire d'icônes a été telle que j'ai décidé de passer de 3.1.x à 3.2.

Ce gestionnaire supporte maintenant n'importe quel gestionnaire de fichiers, les répertoires XDG utilisateurs et toutes les partitions montées dans le système. Il est même possible de définir des commandes personnalisées aux clics.

Il propose aussi de très jolies icônes à deux images.

La synchro et les flash du clone d'Expose ont été fixé (Alt + e).

Le Bling bling de grosnono est inclu, pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur de pousser le driver graphique à ses limites...

Plus de nouvelles préférences, etc.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Merci ! Tout simplement, mais je sais que ça fait du bien à lire.  :Wink: 

C'est franchement génial le boulot que tu fais.

----------

## Dominique_71

ça fait plaisir en effet.

Une partie du mérite en revient à FVWM et à harnir, le premier développeur de FVWM-Crystal.

FVWM est plus qu'un simple gestionnaire de fenêtres. c'est un même temps une boîte à outil pour la Xlib. Et FVWM n'est pas si difficile, il est complexe. 

Avec la structure modulaire de FVWM-Crystal telle que développée par harnir, il est possible de se concentrer sur une chose à la fois, et avec le temps, on commence à s'y retrouver dans l'énorme doc de FVWM.

Les forums, à commencer par celui de gentoo, sont aussi une aide précieuse. Par exemple, je n'aurais pas trouvé tout seul, où cela m'aurait pris bien du temps, qu'il suffisait d'avoir à l'oeil /proc/mounts pour obtenir la liste des partitions montées dans le système et pouvoir synchroniser les icônes des partitions de façon portable, simple, sure et non bloquante.

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

J'avoue que ton post a attisé ma curiosité et su coup, j'ai installé la bête!  :Laughing: 

Pour le moment, j'avoue ne pas m'y retrouver totalement à cause de quelques petites choses:

- Par exemple, pas de libreoffice dans le menu

- Comment lancer des programmes au démarrage (conky terminaux transparents par exemple...)?

- Comment configurer l'aspect général (virer l'heure et la date par exemple, ...)

- ...

Enfin, que certaines choses que je dois pouvoir trouver sur la toile je pense, mais je n'ai pas encore bien cherché. En tout cas, ce qui est certain, c'est que ça me botte pour le moment...même si je jongle avec mon kde ultra-dépouillé!  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour le menu des applicatios, il utilise sa propre database. L'avantage est de ne pas avoir à dépendre de fvwm-menu-desktop, qui est, à mon avis, une partie un peu ratée de fvwm, car son fonctionnement n'est pas le même d'une distribution à l'autre, et même sa configuration diffère d'une distro à l'autre.

Quand j'ai commencé avec Crystal, il y avait déjà le sytème de menu actuel, mais le seul moyen pour lui rajouter des applis était de la faire à la main. J'ai écris un deuxième script qui scanne les fichiers desktop des applications et rajoutent les entrées de menu correspondantes.

Pour le générer, c'est dans le menu système -> Préférences -> Générer le menu des applications. Dans le même menu système, tu trouves l'aide. Que tu retrouves une 2ème fois dans le menu de développement (Système -> FVWM-Crystal), mais ici avec plus de choses, comme si tu as emacs d'installé, tu peux le lancer en mode de navigateur des fichiers info.

Dans le menu système -> Préférence -> Recette utilisée, tu peux changer de recette. Ce sont les thèmes de Crystal. 

Pour virer l'horloge (ou un autre bouton) d'une recette, il faut la copier depuis $prefix/share/fvwm/fvwm-crystal/recipes dans ~/.fbwm-crystal/recipes et redémarrer Crystal (pas besoin de terminer la session, juste redémarrez crystal, toujours le menu système). Tu as alors ... -> Recettes -> Utilisateur qui apparaît.

Dans une recette, tous les boutons ont  une config du genre

```
All (Fvwm-Buttons-Nom) Close

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmButtons-Nom :*

*FvwmButtons-Nom: Commande Fvwm

*....

Module Fvwm-Buttons Fvwm-Buttons-Nom
```

La première ligne ferme le bouton s'il est présent lors de la lecture du fichier.

La deuxième efface sa configuration dans fvwm.

Les suivantes qui commencent par * le configure.

La dernière le lance. Il suffit de commenter celle-ci et de choisir la recette dans le menu sytème.

Cette dernière ligne peut commencer par Test ... ou PipeRead ... avant Module...

Si tu veux te lancer dans fvwm, les pages de man du site fvwm sont à utiliser. La version stable. (unstable n'est pas à jour, ils devraient la virer du site mais ils sont trop flemmards pour ça   :Laughing:  )

Pour créer les entrées du menu des applications, "man DataBase" (Application database dans le menu système) peut sembler compliqué, mais en fait c'est très simple. Ce sont de simple scripts, le plus simple est de regarder dans $prefix/share/fvwm-crystal/fvwm/Applications comment c'est fait. La partie utilisateur de ce menu est dans  ~/.fvwm-crystal/Applications.

Il y a 2 possibilités:

```
#!/bin/sh

exec FvwmCommand 'A recordmydesktop $@'

```

 pour une commande console, et

```
#!/bin/sh

exec xfv $@

```

  pour les commandes X.

Autrement il y a http://miguel.moquillon.free.fr/miguel/articles/fvwm-crystal.html qui est très bien. Le code des exemples ne correspond pas aux versions récentes, mais la marche à suivre est très bien expliquée.

Quand au terms transparent, regarde dans INSTALL ou README et dans $prefix/share/fvwm-crystal/addons. Il y a des fichiers de ressources pour ça. Et dans les préférences pour choisir quel terminal tu veux.

----------

## Dominique_71

Quand à libreoffice, tu devrais le trouver, mais peut-être pas avec les icônes auxquelles tu es habitué.

----------

## Trevoke

Je sais que je suis gourmand, mais on pourrait avoir un screenshot ou deux?

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je sais que je suis gourmand, mais on pourrait avoir un screenshot ou deux?

 

Sur le site :Screenshots. Il y a aussi 2 vidéos.

last montre la le gestionnaire d'icônes de bureau dans sa version 3.2.0. L'image n'est pas intégrée dans le site. J'ai pas eu le temps et je crois que je vais faire un autre screenshot.

EDIT: A propos, je suis preneur de screenshots utilisateurs

----------

## Dominique_71

D'autres choses dont je suis preneur ce sont des configs de conky. Je ne l'utilise pas. donc si je dois en pondre une, ça va prendre du temps.  Ainsi que des fonds d'écrans, des jeux de couleurs et des décorations de fenêtres.

Aussi, j'aimerais bien avoir des contrôles pour des lecteurs comme gstreamer ou xine (liste non exhaustive). C'est sur ma TODO liste, mais là, j'ai d'autres priorités. Et si il y en a qui font des recettes ou des fonctions personnelles, je suis ouvert à la discussion.

----------

## bivittatus

Merci Dominique!

Je ne vais pas avoir le temps ce soir, mais dès que j'ai quelques petites heures à tuer, je me penche sérieusement sur tout ça (j'espère dans le courant de la semaine!).

Pour le conky, Je peux te proposer ==> ça  <==, avec les scripts qui vont bien. Si tu es intéressé, fais moi signe  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Merci Dominique!
> 
> Je ne vais pas avoir le temps ce soir, mais dès que j'ai quelques petites heures à tuer, je me penche sérieusement sur tout ça (j'espère dans le courant de la semaine!).
> 
> Pour le conky, Je peux te proposer ==> ça  <==, avec les scripts qui vont bien. Si tu es intéressé, fais moi signe 

 

Moi m'sieur, moi!  :Smile: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Elle a l'air bien ta config de conky. Le problème de ce genre de programme dans le cadre de Crystal est qu'ils ont tellement de possibilités que soit tu proposes une config de base générale qui ne satisfera vraiment personne, sois tu te lances dans une config modulaire, et là cela devient complexe et prend plus de temps. 

Maintenant, cela peut se faire en plusieurs étapes. Par exemple, commencer avec une config qui montre les choses présentes dans tous pc comme les processeurs, et rajouter des fonctions plus personnelles comme les mails avec un système de préférences.

----------

## bivittatus

@ enlight:

mp envoyé  :Wink: 

@ dominique:

Ca peut effectivement être carrément intéressant...En gros, si je comprends bien, un .conkyrc très complet mais très "dièsé" et commenté...?

Tu veux une proposition sur la base du mien? Je ne te promets pas de miracles, mais si j'y arrive, pourquoi pas...

----------

## xaviermiller

Chouette, un projet communautaire "Gentoo Francophone" !

Continuez les gars  :Smile: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca peut effectivement être carrément intéressant...En gros, si je comprends bien, un .conkyrc très complet mais très "dièsé" et commenté...?

 

C'est une bonne idée.

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu veux une proposition sur la base du mien? Je ne te promets pas de miracles, mais si j'y arrive, pourquoi pas...

 

Oui volontiers.

----------

## bivittatus

Bon...ben c'est avec grand plaisir que je vais me mettre au boulot!

Sinon, je viens de me pencher un peu plus précisément sur la config. J'avais viré la version portage et installé la version 3.2.0, mais quand je lançais fvwm-crystal, j'avais le papier-peint, mais rien d'autre. Aucun accès au menu par exemple...j'ai donc réinstallé la version portage en laissant la 3.2.0 et là, tout apparait bien en restant en version 3.2.0.

Je retrouve bien mon écran vierge après avoir viré le pager, le dock et l'horloge comme tu me l'as indiqué dans ton précédent message et maintenant, reste à voir comment gérer la transparence totale du terminal avec positionnement au démarrage de la session (pour avoir 2 terminaux intégrés et conky.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de me pencher sur la doc, donc je regarde ça rapidement.

Mon menu est ok, pas de soucis de ce côté là, j'ai bien toutes mes apllis...

Ah oui, il y a aussi la politique de gestion des fenêtres...le focus se fait bien au survol de la souris, mais la fenêtre "focusée" ne repasse pas au dessus...c'est gérable?

Et puis d'autres petites choses, mais on va laisser le temps au temps...en tout cas, j'adhère pour le moment!  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Tu as installé comment la 3.2.0?

Pour le focus, il y a une option Politique de focus dans les préférences qui permet de choisir entre les 4 politiques de focus: 

Amiga : cick to focus without raise

FVWM_crystal: enter to focus without raise (le défaut)

FVWM-Crystal with raise: enter to focus with raise

Windows: click to focus with raise

Pour les politiques without raisse, il n'y a pas besoin de chercher un petit bouton pour les mettre en premier plan, il n'y en a pas pour cela. Un clic sur la barre de titre de la fenêtre suffit. Il y a aussi un key binding, mais je me rappelle plus lequel, c'est mis dans l'aide.

----------

## Dominique_71

C'est bizarre ton problème de menu avec la 3.2.0. Dans 3.2.0, j'ai enlevé une clé inutile dans le fichier de session qui va dans /usr/share/xsessions, mais j'avais un tout petit doute car je ne l'avais pas testé. Doute levé: après installation de kdm, j'ai pu vérifié que ce fichier est OK (de toutes façons, Crystal n'aurait même pas démarré s'il y avait eu un problème suite à mon changement) et que FVWM-Crystal fonctionne aussi bien que quand je le démarre avec startx.

Donc, j'en reviens à la même question, comment as-tu installé la 3.2.0 ?

Dans la FAQ, c'est mis qu'il est possible de l'installer en copiant les fichiers à la main, mais je déconseille vivement cette opération car les variables qui sont ajustées par "make install" ne le seront pas, ce qui expliquerait ton problème de menu.

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Je ne m'attarde pas, je sors de l'hosto, mais juste pour dire que j'ai bien installé fvwm-crystal avec le make install  :Wink: 

Je repasserai certainement dans la journée!

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Bon, on va finir par y arriver... :Wink: 

fvwm-crystal installé, tout va bien. Accueil épuré...ok. Conky modifié pour que la transparence soit gérée et tout soit d'équerre, ok aussi. Conky se lance au démarrage, pas de problèmes.

En fait, ce qui m'empêche d'aller plus loin pour le moment, c'est que de façon tout à fait aléatoire, je n'arrive pas à savoir pourquoi, au bout d'un moment, je n'ai plus accès au menu par le clic gauche. Donc je n'ai plus accès à rien! Je peux toujours lancer un terminal par le clic droit, lancer les applications en partant du terminal, faire un focus sur une fenêtre...en gros, tout fonctionne normalement, sauf le menu!

Ca parle à quelqu'un?

----------

## Dominique_71

ça ne me dit rien. Les menus, tu peux les avoir aussi avec Alt+Window_Right pour le menu système, et Alt+Menu pour le menu des applications.

3 questions:

Tu lances Crystal comment, avec startx ou gdm/kdm?

Quel gestionnaires de desktop, aucun, Fvwm-Crystal, Rox ou Nautilus?

Quelle recette?

Autrement, tu peux essayer d'installer Crystal depuis le svn et me dire si le problème persiste. La grande différence avec 3.2.0 est que les préférences ne nécessitent plus de restart, et ça m'a fait changer pas mal de choses. C'est expliqué sur le site:

```
svn co svn://svn.code.sf.net/p/fvwm-crystal/code/ fvwm-crystal
```

et make install come d'hab. Autrement, il y a aussi un live ebuild dans l'overlay pro-audio.

----------

## bivittatus

Alors, je vais essayer de te répondre de façon précise:

1- Je lance Crystal avec kdm

2- Je n'utilise pas de gestionnaire de bureau

3- LA recette utilisée est TopDown

Je vais essayer de tout virer dans un premier temps et de repartir à zéro pourquoi pas depuis le svn. Je te tiens au courant (je fais ça de suite...)

Edit: Alors voilà, ça recommence! J'ai chargé le svn, le petit make install qui va bien, je copie le .desktop là où ça va bien aussi, je lance et là...rien...le wallpaper et rien d'autre...pas de menu, clic gauche ne donne rien...clic gauche ok par contre...je suppose que si je réinstalle fvwm-crystal version "portage" par dessus (ou plutôt par dessous...), je vais y avoir accès. Etrange non?

Au cas où, je poste mon eix fvwm...on ne sait jamais, peut-être qu'il y a un use-flag à activer ou à désactiver et qui me ferait défaut!

```
* x11-themes/fvwm-crystal

     Available versions:  3.0.6-r2

     Homepage:            http://gna.org/projects/fvwm-crystal/

     Description:         Configurable and full featured theme for FVWM, with lots of transparency

* x11-themes/fvwm-themes

     Available versions:  0.7.0 {gnome}

     Homepage:            http://fvwm-themes.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A configuration framework for the fvwm window manager

* x11-themes/fvwm-themes-extra

     Available versions:  0.7.0

     Homepage:            http://fvwm-themes.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Extra themes for fvwm-themes

* x11-themes/fvwm_icons

     Available versions:  1.0

     Homepage:            http://www.fvwm.org/

     Description:         Icons for use with FVWM

* x11-themes/fvwm_sounds

     Available versions:  1.0

     Homepage:            http://www.fvwm.org/

     Description:         Sounds for use with FVWM

[I] x11-wm/fvwm

     Available versions:  2.6.2 2.6.3 (~)2.6.5 {bidi debug doc gtk2-perl lock netpbm nls perl png readline rplay stroke svg tk truetype (+)vanilla xinerama}

     Installed versions:  2.6.5(21:55:39 03/06/2013)(nls perl png readline svg truetype vanilla -bidi -debug -doc -gtk2-perl -lock -netpbm -rplay -stroke -tk -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.fvwm.org/

     Description:         An extremely powerful ICCCM-compliant multiple virtual desktop window manager

```

Pour le moment, je ne touche à rien en attendant des news  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Alors voilà, ça recommence! J'ai chargé le svn, le petit make install qui va bien, je copie le .desktop là où ça va bien aussi, 
> 
> Pour le moment, je ne touche à rien en attendant des news 

 

Tu peux me donner la commande exacte pour make install, parce que si tu dois copier le .desktop, c'est que quelque chose a pas joué.

----------

## Dominique_71

Il y a encore une chose. make install modifie des variables avant de copier les fichiers. Cela implique que si tu veux faire deux installations successives à partir des même fichiers, il va être paumé et ces variables pointeront toujours sur le premier chemin d'installation.

C'est pas un problème avec portage, mais peut l'être en cas d'installation à la main.

EDIT: ça devrait être fixé dans le svn. make install modifie maintenant des fichiers temporaires.

EDIT": j'ai rajouté un make clean qui efface ces fichiers temporaires. Ce n'était pas nécessaire, mais c'est toujours plus joli de pouvoir les effacer avec la Makefile. Il y a aussi un fixe pour make uninstall qui oubliait une page de man.

----------

## Dominique_71

J'ai aussi compris pourquoi tu n'avait que le wallpaper. Le chemin de la recette par défaut est hardcoded dans la préférence originale. J'ai modifié le Makefile pour qu'il tienne compte de $prefix aussi dans le fichier de préférence. Cela, avec les fixes précédents, devraient régler pas mal de choses.

Il me reste un truc à régler avant de sortir la 3.2.1, c'est de trouver comment je peux n'avoir qu'une seule fois le menu du clic gauche. Toi tu l'a pas, moi je l'ai deux fois après avoir réussis à faire que les préférences n'ont plus besoin de restart.

----------

## bivittatus

Salut et merci pour tes réponses!

Alors, j'avance aussi de mon côté... :Smile: 

En fait, je n'avais rien du tout pour une simple et bonne raison: je lançais un simple "make install", donc tout s'installait dans /usr/local, et rien n'était trouyvé par mon système!

J'ai donc lancé un "make prefix=/usr install", et tout de suite, ça va mieux!!!

Par contre, si je me mets sous la recette TopDown, le menu n'apparaît avec le clic gauche que de façon assez aléatoire...un coup oui, deuxc ou trois coups non...il y a un côté ennuyeux puisque dans mon lobbying de bureau épuré ( :Mr. Green: ), je n'utilise que ça!

J'aurai d'autres questions, mais...plus tard...on va prendre les choses une à une!!! Et Merci encore!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...on y arrive...j'ai compris pourquoi sur la dernière mouture je n'ai pas toujours le menu (et seulement sur la dernière hein, sur les précédentes, le problème était réel!): je ne restais pas "cliqué" assez longtemps!

Ca commence un peu à prendre forme...c'est une très bonne chose!!!  :Smile:  PAr contre, je n'ai pas encore capté la transparence...mais on verra ça un chouille plus tard  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Le double menu est fixé sur le svn.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ah...on y arrive...j'ai compris pourquoi sur la dernière mouture je n'ai pas toujours le menu (et seulement sur la dernière hein, sur les précédentes, le problème était réel!): je ne restais pas "cliqué" assez longtemps!

 

C'est fait exprès. C'est un click and hold. Cela permet de fermer un autre menu et d'ouvrir celui-ci avec un seul clic au lieu de 2.

----------

## bivittatus

Cool! Ca me fait un "pseudo"-bug en moins du coup!  :Very Happy: 

Bon, aujourd'hui je n'ai pas eu trop le temps, mais je commence à me pencher sur les recettes avec les conseils de Miguel MOQUILLON. On va voir si je réussis à obtenir ce que je veux...même si je pense que ça va bloquer sur un point: les deux terminaux intégrés au fond d'écran...je tournais avec konsole, mais la transparence n'est pas compatible avec fvwm-crystal. Il faut que je me penche sur un autre term, et ça...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mais on va y arriver...  :Cool: 

Edit: Ah oui! Mes contrôles de volume fonctionnent bien, en tout cas, vol+ et vol-, par contre, le mute ne fonctionne pas alors que ça fonctionnait bien sous kde...une explication éventuelle à ça?

a+  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour le term, j'utilise rxvt-unicode (urxvt). C'est le mieux de ceux du genre xterm/aterm pour moi.

Autremment terminator est OK. Gnome-terminal devrait l'être aussi.

Pour la touche Mute, elle est assignée sur le volume du lecteur pour le monter, et Ctrl+Mute pour le descendre.

```
Key XF86AudioMute A $[Mod0] Music-VolumeUp

key XF86AudioMute A C Music-VolumeDown
```

Les fonctions des mixers sont dans functions/Mixer, mais pour le moment il n'y a pas de function mute. Le problème est que toutes les cartes son n'ont pas un mute sur Master ou PCM, et j'aimerais bien que si je fais une telle fonction, elle supporte n'importe quelle carte ayant un Master ou un PCM. Autrement, les contrôles de mixage sont assez avancés avec amixer qui supporte les dB. Pour les autres, les dB sont une approximation.

En attendant, laissez le doigt appuyé sur une des touches de volume est assez rapide.

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour le mute, j'ai trouvé une bonne solution. Il me reste la page de man à modifier. Je ferais ça plus tard. Le mute sera en fait un mute & pause. Tous les lecteurs n'ont pas de contrôle de volume, et je suis vite arrivé à la conclusion que la meilleure chose à faire est de les mettre en pause quand le son est coupé.

Le résultat est que quand alsamixer ou aumix est sélectionné comme mixeur, le son Master avec un fallback sur PCM est coupé et le lecteur sélectionné dans les préférences est mis en pause. Si un autre mixeur est sélectionné, seulement le lecteur préférentiel est mis en pause. Cela permet d'avoir une bonne cohérence, un fonctionnement simple, d'étendre cette fonction aux lecteurs qui n'ont pas de réglage de volume et de par exemple pouvoir mettre en pause le lecteur sans couper le son, ce qui peut être utile avec des programmes comme skype, tout ça avec un seul doigt, je ne vous dirais pas lequel.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ca, c'est une excellente nouvelle!!!  :Very Happy: 

De mon côté, j'ai essayé de tout reprendre à zéro...j'ai réussi à mettre un foin là-dedans...!!! Du coup, je vais partir sur une base "Clean" et essayer de la modifier comme je veux vraiment, mais je n'arrive pas à voir mes urxvt. Ils sont là, puisque quand je redémarre Crystal, je les vois de façon assez furtive, mais le papier-peint est apparemment au dessus...

Je retourne à ma spéléo!!!  :Very Happy: 

Merci à toi  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Perso, je démarre toujours avec startx. La raison en est que c'est la façon de démarrer fvwm que conseillent ses développeurs, qu'une fois gdm m'avait fichu la m. et que suite à ça j'avais changé pour strartx, et que si tu veux personnaliser sérieusement Crystal, c'est toujours plus simple d'avoir le log dans $HOME que dans /var.

pour ça, il faut modifier ou créer ~/.xinitrc et rajouter

```
exec fvwm-crystal 2>.errors_fvwm-crystal
```

Avec polkit et consolekit, ça donne:

```
exec ck-launch-session /usr/bin/fvwm-crystal 2>.errors_fvwm-crystal
```

Cela redirige tous les messages d'erreurs dans ~/.errors_fvwm-crystal, et est très utile quand tu as une fonction qui ne marche pas. gdm/kdm le font automariquement dans un fichier dans /var/quelquepart, mais je ne me rappelle plus lequel.

Ta femme va pas aimer, mais il est possible, avec l'aide de ~/.bash_profile de scripter tout ça pour proposer un menu après le login qui propose le choix entre différents bureaux et qui les lances en appuyant seulement sur une touche et enter.

----------

## bivittatus

Bon, xdm viré du runlevel boot => startx: tout est ok (j'ai juste une erreur xkbcomp, mais je verrai ça plus tard).

L'enregistrement dans .errors_fvwm-crystal fonctionne, mais il m'y colle tous mes pushs gmail (sachant que j'ai 3 adresses synchro toutes les minutes...). Ca devait aussi être le cas dans l'autre fichier de log...il faut que je voie sa taille...[joke] si je peux gagner 40 ou 50% d'espace disque en l'effaçant, ce serait cool!  :Very Happy:  [/joke]

Pour ma femme, pas de soucis...tout ce qu'elle attend d'un PC, c'est de pouvoir aller lire ses mails. Avec le mien, elle n'y arrive pas, donc elle le fuit comme la peste!  :Wink: 

Prochaine étape: Je vire kde, kdm et tout le tralala...et après, je regarde ce que je peux faire avec ces satanées consoles urxvt...!

Merki!  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Grrrrrrrrrr.....je bug quelque part...impossible d'obtenir la vraie transparence...

----------

## bivittatus

Ca avance...doucement, mais ça avance!  :Very Happy: 

Je n'ai toujours pas ma vraie transparence, mais j'ai réussi à obtenir mon urxvt sans bordures ni titre ni scrollbar (modification du fichier /usr/fvwm-crystal/fvwm/components/Applications).

Maintenant, je cale sur le lancement de mes  terminaux (dans un premier temps...après, deux par bureau serait l'idéal...) au lancement de crystal.

L'étape suivante sera la vraie transparence afin de voir la fenêtre du dessous quand urxvt prend le focus... :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

FVWM-Crystal-3.2.1 est sorti.

Cette version fixe plusieurs problèmes d'installation ou liés à l'installation.

Il y a aussi quelques nouvelles fonctions comme les préférences qui n'ont plus besoin de restart.

Les ebuilds sont toujours les mêmes: un live ebuild dans l'overlay proaudio et un ebuild "normal" sur version bump bug.

----------

## bivittatus

Re-  :Smile: 

Comme je te le disais sur l'autre post, la v3.2.1 est installée et voici pour le moment les quelques petits bugs recensés:

1- Lorsque j'actionne la touche Mute, le son passe bien à 0, mais du coup, je ne peux plus effectuer aucun action avec la souris (le clavier fonctionne lui...). A la place du curseur, j'ai un gros point noir cerclé de blanc.

2- J'utilise la barre web developer avec Firefox, principalement pour le dimensionnement de ma fenêtre (avec deux ou trois tailles définies, ce qui me permet de basculer facilement de l'une à l'autre). Ca fonctionne, sauf quand la fenêtre est maximisée. Dans ce cas, la page affichée se redimensionne, mais en surcouche de la fenêtre maximisée. Je dois donc sortir de la maximisation par exemple en tirant un bord ou un coin (sans arrière pensée!  :Very Happy: ), puis tout refonctionne.

Voilà déjà deux choses...Ah oui, est-ce que tu as une solution pour démarrer crystal avec le Numlock activé? Je cherche mais ne trouve rien à ce sujet.

Merki  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Firefox est une grosse merde pour ça. J'ai le même problème. Il pense qu'il sait mieux que le gestionnaire de fenêtres ce qu'il doit faire avec ses fenêtres. C'est un vieux problèmes avec FVWM. Parso, je mets systématiquement les fenêtres Firefox en plein écran (Alt+* ou Alt+Shift+F) et je navigue entre elles avec Alt+Shift+*. 

Il y a aussi Alt+Shift+D et la série Alt+Shift+1à0 qui permet de faire des redimenssionnements rigolos (tiling et autres) sur toutes une série de fenêtres.

Quand au Numlock, il y a une option de xorg.conf qui permet de faire ça, mais je ne me rappelle plus laquelle.

Pour le mixer, c'est plus embêtant. As-tu sélectionné un mixer dans les préférences (bouton ou menu musique) ? Deux mixers systeme sont supportés, alsamixer et aumix, les autres sont ceux des lecteurs. Avec alsamixer, le contrôle est en dB, avec les autres c'est une approximation.

----------

## kwenspc

Y a-t-il un mode tiling sur fvwm? Auquel cas ça m’intéresserait d'y revenir.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Y a-t-il un mode tiling sur fvwm? Auquel cas ça m’intéresserait d'y revenir.

 

Oui, tiling et cascade : FvwmRearrange

----------

## bivittatus

Pour firefox, ok. Ce c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus gênant de toute façon  :Wink: 

Pour numlock, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas pensé à le démarrer directement du xorg.conf...sauf erreur de ma part, on doit être sur un "numlockx &" dans le .xinitrc

Pour le mixer, oui, j'ai essayé en sélectionnant alsamixer ou sound card , mais ça me fait pareil.

Edit: Effectivement, numlockx & à rajouter au .xinitrc  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Fait attention avec le numlock. Il peut causer des problèmes avec les potitiques de focus basées sur click to focus, bien que ceux-ci devrait finalement être régés depuis quelques mois. Je n'ai en tout cas pas eu de rapport comme quoi ça ne fonctionne pas depuis que j'ai changé un truc pour le faire fonctionner.

Mais un autre problème perdure et là, il n'y a pas de solution : certain raccourcis claviers ne fonctionnenet pas avec Numlock. Je n'ai jamais eu d'explication satisfaisante de ce problème, mais cela a à voir avec la façon dont X gère les touches du genre Numlock. De plus, il semble que certains racourcis claviers associés aux touches du pavé numérique fonctionnent avec certains claviers et pas avec d'autres, ce qui confirme que cela a à voir avec X.

Pour le mixer, j'a réussi à reproduire ce défaut. Cela arrive si mplayer est choisi comme lecteur par défaut et qu'il ne tourne pas quand tu fais un mute. Il faut que je rajoute un test et que je teste les autres lecteurs.

----------

## Dominique_71

Le problème de mixer est fixé dans la 3.2.2

----------

## bivittatus

Ah cool pour le Mute!!! Merci  :Wink:  Elle sort quand la 3.2.2?  :Very Happy: 

Alors, sinon, pour en revenir à nos moutons:

Je n'ai, pour le moment, remarqué aucun dysfonctionnement avec numock, mais il faut dire que je ne suis pas encore au point avec les raccourcis claviers...

----------

## Dominique_71

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ah cool pour le Mute!!! Merci  Elle sort quand la 3.2.2? 

 

Elle est sortie, j'aurais dis sur le svn autrement.

 *Quote:*   

> Alors, sinon, pour en revenir à nos moutons:
> 
> Je n'ai, pour le moment, remarqué aucun dysfonctionnement avec numock, mais il faut dire que je ne suis pas encore au point avec les raccourcis claviers...

 

C'est juste quelques uns. Des fois X peut être très chiant. Dans mon pc, Ctrl+Alt+KP_+ et KP-- ne marchent pas, même quand j'assigne une fonction à ces touches, alors que les touches individuelles fonctionnent, et que la même fonction assignée à d'autres touches fonctionne.

----------

## Sibwara

Salut, ce projet m'interesse beaucoup vu que j'utilise fvwn-crystal sur ma workstation depuis un moment

Voici un aperçu de mon bureau, qui comme vous le voyez est plutot épuré, j'ai une recette perso, qui est au depart un aggregat de plusieurs autres

mon bureau

un clic droit ouvre le temrinal transparent (qui est un terminator)

un clic gauche n'importe ou ouvre le menu qu'on voit s'afficher sur le screenshot

le switch horizontal de bureau est activé par defaut (donc quand ma souris part a droite de mon ecran, elle arrive a la gauche du suivant)

Par contre je n'ai que la version x11-themes/fvwm-crystal 3.0.6-r2, j'aimerais bien savoir ou chopper l'ebuild de votre nouvelle version

Si ma conf conky interesse quelqu'un je pourrai la donner

Sinon j'utilise yakuake car je n'ai jamais réussi a faire marcher QuakeConsole

Voici la liste des choses que j'aimerais améliorer dans le futur, si jamais vous avez des conseils:

-problème de focus: des fois lors de changement de bureau, la souris se met a bloquer sur les bords (en general sur un bureau vierge) des lors je ne peux plus quitter le bureau actuel par mouvement de souris, je clique donc sur le bureau désiré dans la liste en haut qui affiche mes 8 bureaux virtuels, mais lorsque j'y arrive je n'ai pas le focus et aucun clic ne me permet de le récuperer, si je selectionne un champs quelconque dans la page et que je tape au clavier, rien de s'inscrit (pour le moment afficher yakuake me permet de récuperer le focus)

-problème avec windows rearange: je me suis mis un petit raccourcis pour ajuster automatiquement les fenetres en utilisant windows rearrange, seulement, va comprendre quand je l'utilise les fenetres couvrent mes deux barres du bas et ne sont pas collé aux barres du haut, bref petit décalage dont je n'ai pas localisé la source

-j'aimerais bien changer mon format d'heure pour avoir date ET heure affichés en meme temps, mais je galère à trouver comment faire dans ma recette

-enfin j'aimerais bien avoir quelques icones de notification comme son et réseau qui me permettraient de modifier direct le volume et de verifier la connectivité

Voilou bonne continuation a vous c'est cool que le projet continue

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Sibwara wrote:*   

> Salut, ce projet m'interesse beaucoup vu que j'utilise fvwn-crystal sur ma workstation depuis un moment
> 
> Voici un aperçu de mon bureau, qui comme vous le voyez est plutot épuré, j'ai une recette perso, qui est au depart un aggregat de plusieurs autres
> 
> mon bureau

 

Cool !

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre je n'ai que la version x11-themes/fvwm-crystal 3.0.6-r2, j'aimerais bien savoir ou chopper l'ebuild de votre nouvelle version

 

Il y a un live ebuild dans l'overlay pro-audio:

```
layman -a pro-audio

emerge -a fvwm-crystal
```

Il faut rajouter "wm-themes/fvwm-crystal **" dans /etc/portage/package.keywords

Autrement, voir le premier post de ce sujet pour le lien sur le rapport de bug où il y a un ebuild à jour.

 *Quote:*   

> Si ma conf conky interesse quelqu'un je pourrai la donner

 

Volontiers. Tu peux m'envoer un mp ou la mettre quelque part et donner le lien.

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon j'utilise yakuake car je n'ai jamais réussi a faire marcher QuakeConsole

 

Son raccourci clavier est dans components/bindings/Misc-Keybindings et Misc-Keybindings_NumLock. Par défaut. il marche avec le clavier US, mais pas avec certains autres, dont les claviers français. Tu peux le reconfigurer à quelque chose comme

```
Key Q A $[Mod1] QuakeConsole

Key Q A $[Mod1]2 QuakeConsole
```

dans ~/fvwm-crystal/userconfig

C'est mieux que de copier ces 2 fichiers et les éditer, car en cas d'update de fvwm-crystal, des changement éventuels de ces fichiers ne seront pas pris en compte si tu les copies. (C'est expliqué dans le FAQ)

Aussi, la Quake Console ne marche pas avec Gnome term et ses dérivés dont Terminator.

 *Quote:*   

> -problème de focus: des fois lors de changement de bureau, la souris se met a bloquer sur les bords (en general sur un bureau vierge)

 

MMB sur le bureau commute cette fonction. Cela peut aussi dépendre des recettes, certaines ont cette fonction, d'autres pas.

 *Quote:*   

> -problème avec windows rearange: je me suis mis un petit raccourcis pour ajuster automatiquement les fenetres en utilisant windows rearrange, seulement, va comprendre quand je l'utilise les fenetres couvrent mes deux barres du bas et ne sont pas collé aux barres du haut, bref petit décalage dont je n'ai pas localisé la source

 

Il faut voir les options EWMH-Desktop, EWMH-Panel-Bottom et EWMH-Panel-Top. Autrement, j'ai remarqué que Fvwm-Rearrange travaille différemment de Maximize par rapport à ça. mais J'ai pas encore cherché à savoir pourquoi. En cas de doute, c'est mieux de voir ça sur le forum fvwm ou son canal IRC.

 *Quote:*   

> -j'aimerais bien changer mon format d'heure pour avoir date ET heure affichés en meme temps, mais je galère à trouver comment faire dans ma recette

 

Crystal utilise ses scripts pour l'heure (dans components/scritps(. Il faut modifier ces scripts pour ça.

 *Quote:*   

> -enfin j'aimerais bien avoir quelques icones de notification comme son et réseau qui me permettraient de modifier direct le volume et de verifier la connectivité

 

Pour le volume, tu peux le modifier avec les touches volumes, avec "Atl+." et "Alt+,", avec "Alt+Shift+." et "Alt+Shift+,", ainsi qu'avec la mollette sur le premier bouton musique.

Pour le réseau, il n'y a rien de dispo directement dans fvwm-crystal pour le moment. Je ne sais même pas quels utilitaires peuvent être utilisés pour cela. Une fonction obligée de tels utilitaires est qu'ils puissent être utilisés/interrogés au niveau de la ligne de commande. L'idéal serait même d'utiliser des fonctions du kernel, ou des fichiers créés par le kernel, comme cela il n'y aurait pas besoin de rajouter une dépendance.

Si quelqu'un a la moindre idée ?

----------

## Dominique_71

Un double update. FVWM-Crystal-3.2.3 est sorti et il est dans portage.   :Very Happy: 

Les seuls changements sont que les python shebangs ont été remis à python2, ce qui rend ces scripts compatibles avec python 2 >= 2.5 (testé avec 2.5, 2.6 et 2.7), et que le fichier Copying n'est plus installé ce qui facilite la vie des développeurs des distributions. 

Donc, en pratique, rien de changé par rapport à la 3.2.2 pour l'utilisateur, si ce n'est que maintenant la 3.2.3 est dans portage.

----------

## Sibwara

haha c'est génial, je suis en train de tester cette nouvelle version, et je suis tombé sur la nouvelle doc que je n'avais pas encore vu, elle est vraiment super.

Par contre j'ai un comportement bizarre, autant toutes mes applications sont dans une résolution normale, autant maintenant fvwm-crystal affiche ses éléments dans une résolution hyper basse, ce qui est plutot encombrant

[IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/729399screenshot20130628174505.png[/IMG]

Sinon je suis content j'ai vu plein de nouveauté, mais alors si quelqu'un pouvait me donner le nom de la fonction qui effectue un mute global car j'arrive a baisser le son avec le clavier mais ça ne descend pas en dessous de 16% donc j'aimerais associer Mute a un raccourcis clavier, mais je ne trouve pas le fonction qui fait ça

----------

## Dominique_71

Dans Préférens -> Polices de caractères, tu peux choisir la taille des polices. La taille de la police des panneaux influence sur la taille des panneaux, et celle de titre sur la taille des barres de titre des fenêtres. Maintenant, le changement de taille des panneaux n'est pas implémentée dans toutes les recettes, mais dans celles où ce n'est pas implémenté, c'est la même taille qu'avant.

Quand à la doc, celle du site est exactement la même que celle des pages de man installées avec Crystal et disponibles dand Crystal -> Fvwm-Crystal -> Documentation de Fvwm-Crystal. Les seules nouveautés sont quelques mises à jour dont une nouvelle page: 'man fvwm-crystal', et que le tout est maintenant disponible sur le site.

Pour le mute, je suppose que tu n'as pas de touche mute sur ton clavier.  Il y a deux combinaisons de touches pour le volume,  Alt + , et Alt + . qui le change en pas de 1,5 dB, et Alt + Shift + , et Alt + Shift + . qui le change en pas de 10 %. Tu peux les redéfinir pour utiliser les fonctions de la touche mute. C'est expliqué dans la FAQ.

Mixer-Volume-Toggle commute le mute et la pause, Mixer-Mute-Toggle commute le mute. Avec Mixer-Volume-Toggle, tu peux te retrouver dans le cas où tu sera muté et le lecteur en play. Introduire une gestion de tous les cas de figure possible aurait été trop compliqué, voir impossible. J'ai donc mit aussi Mixer-Mute-Toggle.

Par exemple, pour un fonctionnement sans et avec NumLock:

```
Key comma   A $[Mod1]   Mixer-Volume-Toggle

Key comma   A $[Mod2]   Mixer-Volume-Mute
```

et

```
Key comma   A $[Mod1]2   Mixer-Volume-Toggle

Key comma   A $[Mod2]2   Mixer-Volume-Mute
```

Il peut être nécessaire de mettre

```
Key comma   A $[Mod1] --

Key comma   A $[Mod1]2 --

Key comma   A $[Mod2] --

Key comma   A $[Mod2]2 --
```

avant de redéfinir les touches. Si tu utilises une touche non utilisée, cela n'est pas nécessaire. Le tout à mettre dans ~/.fvwm-crystal/userconfigLast edited by Dominique_71 on Fri Jun 28, 2013 5:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dominique_71

Mais avant de te précipiter, regarde les préférences. Il y a eu du changement aussi dans les préférences son. Les cartes mutliples sont supportées (une à la fois). Si ton problème persiste, j'aimerais bien avoir les éventuels messages d'erreurs ainsi que la sortie de 

```
amixer -c n get Master
```

 et 

```
amixer -c n get PCM
```

 où n est le numéro de la carte son choisie dans les préférences, 0 pour la 1ère, 1 pour la deuxième, etc.

----------

## Sibwara

ouais je me suis rendu compte en fait que c'était une histoire de taille des polices

Pour le mute merci je cherchais surtout à me retrouver entre les differentes fonctions qui avaient l'air de proposer cette fonction, donc la ça marche bien

Petite question, j'ai déjà vu sur des screenshot je sais plus trop ou, un mec qui avait un calendrier qui s'affichait au clique sur la partie time/date. Le calendrier était transparent et s'integrait parfaitement au style crystal. Quelqu'un sait comment faire pour obtenir cette fonctionnalité?

----------

## Dominique_71

La 3.2.4 est sortie.

Sa grande nouveauté est le support du montage/démontage des partitions du gestionnaire de bureau.

Pour ça, il utilise mount et umount pour les partitions qui son configurées avec l'option users dans la fstab, et pmount /pumount pour les autres. pmount-gui est aussi supporté. Et bien sur, vous pouvez aussi avoir uam et autofs en parallèle.

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour cette histoire de menu des applications avec le clic gauche sur le bureau. La config dans Crystal est spéciale: le clic appelle une fonction qui appelle le menu, et cette fonction utilise le contexte hold (maintien en français et sustain en musique) pour appeler le menu. Ceci permet de faire la chose suivante: ouvrir un menu, cliquer gauchement sur le bureau fait disparaître le menu ouvert, et maintenir le clic fait apparaître le menu des applications.

Cela marchait bien avant, je ne me rappelle plus quand. Maintenant, le clic ne fait pas disparaître le menu, et rien n'apparaît pendant le maintien du clic, et finalement le menu disparaît lorsque que le clic est lâché. Si bien qu'il faut cliquer deux fois pour avoir le menu des applications quand un autre menu est ouvert.

J'ai discuté de ça sur IRC #fvwm, la conclusion est que c'est un bug de X. Donc il faut attendre un éventuel correctif de X pour que cette fonction se remette à fonctionner normalement quand un autre menu est ouvert.

Edit: après plus d'investigations, c'est encore plus débile que je ne pensais. Par exemple avec kopete, dépendant de comment je navigue dans son menu, il se ferme ou le menu des applis de Crystal s'ouvre sans que celui de kopete se ferme   :Laughing:  . Encore un truc ou chacun semble suivre sa propre standardisation et où , à l'arrivée, l'utilisateur final doit faire avec un gros mer..er. Un peu comme le son, une fois que ça marche, il faut plus rien toucher et prier pour que ça dure...

----------

## Sibwara

J'ai vu que google-chrome n'est pas automatiquement reconnu par la commande fvwm-crystal.generate-menu

Ce serait pas mal de l'ajouter non?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *Sibwara wrote:*   

> J'ai vu que google-chrome n'est pas automatiquement reconnu par la commande fvwm-crystal.generate-menu
> 
> Ce serait pas mal de l'ajouter non?

 

Nan, c'est le maaaaaaaaaaaaaaal !   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

(Oui je sais, ce message a une utilité folle !)

----------

## Sibwara

Haha bon en fait j'ai vu que chromium est reconnu, donc ça me va aussi

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Sibwara wrote:*   

> Haha bon en fait j'ai vu que chromium est reconnu, donc ça me va aussi

 

Je suppose que le desktop file que google-prism installe est pour chromium.

----------

## Dominique_71

Autrement, il y a plein de fixes et de nouveautés sur le svn. Une nouvelle version est presque prête.

----------

## Dominique_71

fvwm-crystal-3.3.0 est sorti cette nuit.

Les grandes nouveautés sont 

- un éditeur pour les modificateurs de touches

- un autre éditeur pour les préférences qui n'avaient pas de rubrique dans le menu

- une fonction pour changer automatiquement le papier peint

- les sessions imbriquées (nécessite Xephyr) sont maintenant lancées en plein écran

- un fichier pot a été créé pour faciliter de nouvelles traductions

Pour une liste complête des changements, voir ici.

----------

## Dominique_71

Version 3.3.1 

-------------

Une nouvelle traduction en hollandais. 

et quelques fixes dont le quoting des caractères spéciaux dans le menu de mpd (affichage du morceau en cours).

Version 3.3.2 

--------------

2 nouvelles recettes avec support de l'ACPI.

Dans la foulée, l'applet de la batterie a été mis à jour pour utiliser l'API de /sys au lieu de /dev.

Il y a aussi les habituels fixes.

----------

## Dominique_71

Bonne et joyeuse nouvelle année!

Pour bien fêter ça, FVWM-Crystal-3.4.0 est sorti.

Parmi les principales nouveautés il y a le support de l'hibernation et de la mise en veille en RAM via pm-utils, y compris de façon automatique quand la batterie devient plus basse que choisi. Le controle d'amixer a été ré-écrit, il peut maintenant controler n'importe que contrôle ALSA avec 'Volume' dans son nom. Et plein de fixes de bugs - ça a pris du temps mais ça valait la peine.

----------

## gulivert

TOP! bravo Dominique!

A FVWM, que de souvenirs qui me paraissent maintenant si loin   :Smile: 

Fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a toujours des gens qui bosse autour de FVWM même si maintenant je l'ai clairement laissé de coté...

----------

## Dominique_71

3.4.1 est sorti.

Cette version restaure l'horloge dans la recette Dock, et fait que l'hibernation automatique devient une préférence, ce qui devrait lui permettre de survivre à tout, re-démarrages de toutes sortes, et peut-être même à une attaque terroriste   :Cool: 

----------

